# Alternative to cedar ?



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I am doing the roof on this house. Will also be restoring/replacing the rotted wood on the place. Plus adding some gingerbread type stuff that they purchased from a historical salvage yard. The HO's want to know if there is an alternative to using cedar for cost reasons.

They have suggested doug fir.
I know they use to use doug fir years ago. I also know the grain was tighter back in those days.

Any ideas ? Or is it cedar or nothing. The house will be painted.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

What about something like this?

http://www.enviroshake.com/products.php?gclid=COSo47Ltr5sCFRwpawodMQwvBw










There are also rubber shakes around.

Certainteed makes "Cedartwin" fibreglass shingles.

Looking at the roof it doesn't even look like cedar, if you meant siding and trim there are tons of guys on here that use azek or fibre-cement?

If you wanted to stick with wood, I personally wouldn't really use doug fir, you're right it's not what it used to be (neither is cedar even, but still pretty good).


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Look into Tamarack, in the northwest I've seen it used for shakes. Never heard of it used for lumber, might be pricey.http://www.wildcatwoodproducts.com/pdf/tamarack-siding.pdf

Maybe Hemlock


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks dudes. It's for the siding. The roof is dimensional shingles. Started this morning.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought you where refering to the roof also, As for the siding, you can go with pine instead of cedar, a nice shiplap or bevel, it should be a bit cheaper than cedar. G


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you need to replace all the siding or just part of it?

If you have to replace all of it, vinyl siding is the most economical, you don't have to paint it. I would suggest that to them if they are worried about price. The next step up would be Hardiplank. Doing a partial replacement of old cedar siding is expensive. But I don't think there's any way around it if you want everything to match up properly.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know if you can get it, but cypress siding is some good stuff. Last a lot longer than cedar for not much more $. They have lap siding like on the house now.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Do you need to replace all the siding or just part of it?
> 
> If you have to replace all of it, vinyl siding is the most economical, you don't have to paint it.


Take that back, take it back. No vinyl on a house that pretty.


Cypress, redwood, spruce. Thats all I got. Used to be Fir and Poplar, not no more.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

since it's painted why wouldnt you switch to a composite siding? (ie fiber cement, or masonite?)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

He is not replacing all of the siding, just fixing.


----------

